# Hello All



## Loft love (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm new to this site and would like to say hello to everyone.

I'm a father of 2 very active boys ages 3 and 6.
My wife and I have been married for 6 years, i have been camping since I was knee high to a grass hopper but my wifes idea of camping was a three star hotel, until she meet me.

Well, again, hello all.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Loft love said:


> I'm new to this site and would like to say hello to everyone.
> 
> I'm a father of 2 very active boys ages 3 and 6.
> My wife and I have been married for 6 years, i have been camping since I was knee high to a grass hopper but my wifes idea of camping was a three star hotel, until she meet me.
> ...


Welcome....even if you are from the left coast!

Enjoy your Outback and this forum.

Mark


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome to a great forum! Plenty of nice folks, good ideas, help and even fun!
Gary


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Be sure to post pictures of your TT and of your adventures!
crunchman


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings other 27L owner. I beleive you make 5 of us in here so far. I think I was the first one, and a few followed. If you have any questions about your loft, feel free to ask. I have mine just about all apart doing all sorts of mods. Such as electric heat, 120 volt lighting, A/C and heat in the loft, Solar covering the whole roof, storage rack and diamond plate box for generator, etc.

Brent


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome and please join us for the PNW Spring Rally! We would love to meet you and check out that Loft!

PNW Spring Rally


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome to outbackers.com were practically neighbors.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome....

Great to have more PNW Outbackers!!!


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

outback loft said:


> Greetings other 27L owner. I beleive you make 5 of us in here so far. I think I was the first one, and a few followed. If you have any questions about your loft, feel free to ask. I have mine just about all apart doing all sorts of mods. Such as electric heat, 120 volt lighting, A/C and heat in the loft, Solar covering the whole roof, storage rack and diamond plate box for generator, etc.
> 
> Brent


A/C and Heat in the loft? Are you re-ducting or alternate sources?


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

mhbandy said:


> Greetings other 27L owner. I beleive you make 5 of us in here so far. I think I was the first one, and a few followed. If you have any questions about your loft, feel free to ask. I have mine just about all apart doing all sorts of mods. Such as electric heat, 120 volt lighting, A/C and heat in the loft, Solar covering the whole roof, storage rack and diamond plate box for generator, etc.
> 
> Brent


A/C and Heat in the loft? Are you re-ducting or alternate sources?
[/quote]

I never realized it until this winter but I have the 15k BTU a/c that is also the heat pump (not heat strip). I added a duct up to the loft so I will get whatever is running out of it. Most of the time it would be heat, but there have been occasions of a/c.


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

outback loft said:


> Greetings other 27L owner. I beleive you make 5 of us in here so far. I think I was the first one, and a few followed. If you have any questions about your loft, feel free to ask. I have mine just about all apart doing all sorts of mods. Such as electric heat, 120 volt lighting, A/C and heat in the loft, Solar covering the whole roof, storage rack and diamond plate box for generator, etc.
> 
> Brent


A/C and Heat in the loft? Are you re-ducting or alternate sources?
[/quote]

I never realized it until this winter but I have the 15k BTU a/c that is also the heat pump (not heat strip). I added a duct up to the loft so I will get whatever is running out of it. Most of the time it would be heat, but there have been occasions of a/c.
[/quote]

Your saying that your factory air conditioner also has a heat pump? This must not have been standard because when I switch to heat the furnace simply comes on. Did you replace the air unit or did yours come that way? Also, you say you spend time up in the loft, I have found the cushions uncomfortable to sit on as they are not near supportive enough. Have you done anything to beef them up or are you happy the way they are, thanks for your response.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

mhbandy said:


> Greetings other 27L owner. I beleive you make 5 of us in here so far. I think I was the first one, and a few followed. If you have any questions about your loft, feel free to ask. I have mine just about all apart doing all sorts of mods. Such as electric heat, 120 volt lighting, A/C and heat in the loft, Solar covering the whole roof, storage rack and diamond plate box for generator, etc.
> 
> Brent


A/C and Heat in the loft? Are you re-ducting or alternate sources?
[/quote]

I never realized it until this winter but I have the 15k BTU a/c that is also the heat pump (not heat strip). I added a duct up to the loft so I will get whatever is running out of it. Most of the time it would be heat, but there have been occasions of a/c.
[/quote]

Your saying that your factory air conditioner also has a heat pump? This must not have been standard because when I switch to heat the furnace simply comes on. Did you replace the air unit or did yours come that way? Also, you say you spend time up in the loft, I have found the cushions uncomfortable to sit on as they are not near supportive enough. Have you done anything to beef them up or are you happy the way they are, thanks for your response.
[/quote]

My factory air conditioner had the heat pump. I did not change it, I took delivery of the trailer that way. I have two heat settings on my thermostat. I have just heat which is the propane heat, and I have auxillary heat which is the heat pump. I spend a good portion of time in the loft. I am never sitting up in the cushions though. I am usually laying across them or sitting with my feet up on the table I keep up there. The cushions are a bit on the soft side, and they could be firmer, but the way I usually sit on them it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

outback loft said:


> Greetings other 27L owner. I beleive you make 5 of us in here so far. I think I was the first one, and a few followed. If you have any questions about your loft, feel free to ask. I have mine just about all apart doing all sorts of mods. Such as electric heat, 120 volt lighting, A/C and heat in the loft, Solar covering the whole roof, storage rack and diamond plate box for generator, etc.
> 
> Brent


A/C and Heat in the loft? Are you re-ducting or alternate sources?
[/quote]

I never realized it until this winter but I have the 15k BTU a/c that is also the heat pump (not heat strip). I added a duct up to the loft so I will get whatever is running out of it. Most of the time it would be heat, but there have been occasions of a/c.
[/quote]

Your saying that your factory air conditioner also has a heat pump? This must not have been standard because when I switch to heat the furnace simply comes on. Did you replace the air unit or did yours come that way? Also, you say you spend time up in the loft, I have found the cushions uncomfortable to sit on as they are not near supportive enough. Have you done anything to beef them up or are you happy the way they are, thanks for your response.
[/quote]

My factory air conditioner had the heat pump. I did not change it, I took delivery of the trailer that way. I have two heat settings on my thermostat. I have just heat which is the propane heat, and I have auxillary heat which is the heat pump. I spend a good portion of time in the loft. I am never sitting up in the cushions though. I am usually laying across them or sitting with my feet up on the table I keep up there. The cushions are a bit on the soft side, and they could be firmer, but the way I usually sit on them it doesn't bother me.
[/quote]
Living in Florida with the loft it get hotter than an oven up there. I did install a A/C vent near the loft switch and tied into the A/C duct with a "T" on the bathroom duct but it's not near enough to cool the loft. It also took away from the air thats pumped into the back room. I just purchased today a portable 11000 BTU A/C from Home depot that I plan to put up there once the loft is open. I will dread lugging it up the stairs but if it cools it, it was worth the money and aggrivation. I also agree the cushions are junk if you use them as a couch. I always fold one out anit's our bed. Not bad for sleeping. Did you ever see the first pics of an 08 loft? The upstairs had wood flooring and an awsome looking l-shapped couch. Do you think that was just a concept?


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

Starbuc71 said:


> Greetings other 27L owner. I beleive you make 5 of us in here so far. I think I was the first one, and a few followed. If you have any questions about your loft, feel free to ask. I have mine just about all apart doing all sorts of mods. Such as electric heat, 120 volt lighting, A/C and heat in the loft, Solar covering the whole roof, storage rack and diamond plate box for generator, etc.
> 
> Brent


A/C and Heat in the loft? Are you re-ducting or alternate sources?
[/quote]

I never realized it until this winter but I have the 15k BTU a/c that is also the heat pump (not heat strip). I added a duct up to the loft so I will get whatever is running out of it. Most of the time it would be heat, but there have been occasions of a/c.
[/quote]

Your saying that your factory air conditioner also has a heat pump? This must not have been standard because when I switch to heat the furnace simply comes on. Did you replace the air unit or did yours come that way? Also, you say you spend time up in the loft, I have found the cushions uncomfortable to sit on as they are not near supportive enough. Have you done anything to beef them up or are you happy the way they are, thanks for your response.
[/quote]

My factory air conditioner had the heat pump. I did not change it, I took delivery of the trailer that way. I have two heat settings on my thermostat. I have just heat which is the propane heat, and I have auxillary heat which is the heat pump. I spend a good portion of time in the loft. I am never sitting up in the cushions though. I am usually laying across them or sitting with my feet up on the table I keep up there. The cushions are a bit on the soft side, and they could be firmer, but the way I usually sit on them it doesn't bother me.
[/quote]
Living in Florida with the loft it get hotter than an oven up there. I did install a A/C vent near the loft switch and tied into the A/C duct with a "T" on the bathroom duct but it's not near enough to cool the loft. It also took away from the air thats pumped into the back room. I just purchased today a portable 11000 BTU A/C from Home depot that I plan to put up there once the loft is open. I will dread lugging it up the stairs but if it cools it, it was worth the money and aggrivation. I also agree the cushions are junk if you use them as a couch. I always fold one out anit's our bed. Not bad for sleeping. Did you ever see the first pics of an 08 loft? The upstairs had wood flooring and an awsome looking l-shapped couch. Do you think that was just a concept?

I will have to check my thermostat, really hoping mine has the aux heat setting. I might have missed it because I need glasses to read the darn thing so don't really pay much attention to it. 
Yes I loved the concept or prototype loft with the wood flooring and much better loft furniture. I can only imagine it was either too heavy or too much money to build that way. I don't know much about upholstery but I have to find a way to beef up those cushions.

Finally, I thought about one of those portable air conditioners but then you have to find somewhere to vent out the heat from the hose and don't you have to worry about draining water from them? Not Sure. I don't want to take away from the trickle of air I have running into the garage because I sleep back there unless I vented the air to the loft and put the portable device in the garage. This unit probably needs two air conditioners because all you do is freeze out the front cabin in order to try and cool off the rest of the camper.
[/quote]


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

mhbandy said:


> Greetings other 27L owner. I beleive you make 5 of us in here so far. I think I was the first one, and a few followed. If you have any questions about your loft, feel free to ask. I have mine just about all apart doing all sorts of mods. Such as electric heat, 120 volt lighting, A/C and heat in the loft, Solar covering the whole roof, storage rack and diamond plate box for generator, etc.
> 
> Brent


A/C and Heat in the loft? Are you re-ducting or alternate sources?
[/quote]

I never realized it until this winter but I have the 15k BTU a/c that is also the heat pump (not heat strip). I added a duct up to the loft so I will get whatever is running out of it. Most of the time it would be heat, but there have been occasions of a/c.
[/quote]

Your saying that your factory air conditioner also has a heat pump? This must not have been standard because when I switch to heat the furnace simply comes on. Did you replace the air unit or did yours come that way? Also, you say you spend time up in the loft, I have found the cushions uncomfortable to sit on as they are not near supportive enough. Have you done anything to beef them up or are you happy the way they are, thanks for your response.
[/quote]

My factory air conditioner had the heat pump. I did not change it, I took delivery of the trailer that way. I have two heat settings on my thermostat. I have just heat which is the propane heat, and I have auxillary heat which is the heat pump. I spend a good portion of time in the loft. I am never sitting up in the cushions though. I am usually laying across them or sitting with my feet up on the table I keep up there. The cushions are a bit on the soft side, and they could be firmer, but the way I usually sit on them it doesn't bother me.
[/quote]
Living in Florida with the loft it get hotter than an oven up there. I did install a A/C vent near the loft switch and tied into the A/C duct with a "T" on the bathroom duct but it's not near enough to cool the loft. It also took away from the air thats pumped into the back room. I just purchased today a portable 11000 BTU A/C from Home depot that I plan to put up there once the loft is open. I will dread lugging it up the stairs but if it cools it, it was worth the money and aggrivation. I also agree the cushions are junk if you use them as a couch. I always fold one out anit's our bed. Not bad for sleeping. Did you ever see the first pics of an 08 loft? The upstairs had wood flooring and an awsome looking l-shapped couch. Do you think that was just a concept?

I will have to check my thermostat, really hoping mine has the aux heat setting. I might have missed it because I need glasses to read the darn thing so don't really pay much attention to it. 
Yes I loved the concept or prototype loft with the wood flooring and much better loft furniture. I can only imagine it was either too heavy or too much money to build that way. I don't know much about upholstery but I have to find a way to beef up those cushions.

Finally, I thought about one of those portable air conditioners but then you have to find somewhere to vent out the heat from the hose and don't you have to worry about draining water from them? Not Sure. I don't want to take away from the trickle of air I have running into the garage because I sleep back there unless I vented the air to the loft and put the portable device in the garage. This unit probably needs two air conditioners because all you do is freeze out the front cabin in order to try and cool off the rest of the camper.
[/quote]
[/quote]

I just got the portable A/C yesterday and won't be able to try in the loft until our next trip at the end of May. I sure hope it works since home depot only has a 30 day return policy on A/C's. If I knew that I would have waited closer to our trip. I am hoping I can vent the A/C hose out near the zippers where the velcro is. if this unit really seams to work I might Drill a 4-4.5 inch hole below the windows and put some sort of dryer vent on the outside (if it will look decent). The A/C I bought states it has new technology that actually takes the water in and actually evaporates it so you don't have to empty the tray. I hope it works as well as it sounds. I'll have to put a report somewhere on here after our next trip. I agree, they should have installed a smaller unit on the loft roof. reasearch and development must have partying when they sat down at the design table since Many items such as the loft latch sysytem and canvas system are such a joke and could have been built more user friendly.


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

Starbuc71 said:


> Greetings other 27L owner. I beleive you make 5 of us in here so far. I think I was the first one, and a few followed. If you have any questions about your loft, feel free to ask. I have mine just about all apart doing all sorts of mods. Such as electric heat, 120 volt lighting, A/C and heat in the loft, Solar covering the whole roof, storage rack and diamond plate box for generator, etc.
> 
> Brent


A/C and Heat in the loft? Are you re-ducting or alternate sources?
[/quote]

I never realized it until this winter but I have the 15k BTU a/c that is also the heat pump (not heat strip). I added a duct up to the loft so I will get whatever is running out of it. Most of the time it would be heat, but there have been occasions of a/c.
[/quote]

Your saying that your factory air conditioner also has a heat pump? This must not have been standard because when I switch to heat the furnace simply comes on. Did you replace the air unit or did yours come that way? Also, you say you spend time up in the loft, I have found the cushions uncomfortable to sit on as they are not near supportive enough. Have you done anything to beef them up or are you happy the way they are, thanks for your response.
[/quote]

My factory air conditioner had the heat pump. I did not change it, I took delivery of the trailer that way. I have two heat settings on my thermostat. I have just heat which is the propane heat, and I have auxillary heat which is the heat pump. I spend a good portion of time in the loft. I am never sitting up in the cushions though. I am usually laying across them or sitting with my feet up on the table I keep up there. The cushions are a bit on the soft side, and they could be firmer, but the way I usually sit on them it doesn't bother me.
[/quote]
Living in Florida with the loft it get hotter than an oven up there. I did install a A/C vent near the loft switch and tied into the A/C duct with a "T" on the bathroom duct but it's not near enough to cool the loft. It also took away from the air thats pumped into the back room. I just purchased today a portable 11000 BTU A/C from Home depot that I plan to put up there once the loft is open. I will dread lugging it up the stairs but if it cools it, it was worth the money and aggrivation. I also agree the cushions are junk if you use them as a couch. I always fold one out anit's our bed. Not bad for sleeping. Did you ever see the first pics of an 08 loft? The upstairs had wood flooring and an awsome looking l-shapped couch. Do you think that was just a concept?

I will have to check my thermostat, really hoping mine has the aux heat setting. I might have missed it because I need glasses to read the darn thing so don't really pay much attention to it. 
Yes I loved the concept or prototype loft with the wood flooring and much better loft furniture. I can only imagine it was either too heavy or too much money to build that way. I don't know much about upholstery but I have to find a way to beef up those cushions.

Finally, I thought about one of those portable air conditioners but then you have to find somewhere to vent out the heat from the hose and don't you have to worry about draining water from them? Not Sure. I don't want to take away from the trickle of air I have running into the garage because I sleep back there unless I vented the air to the loft and put the portable device in the garage. This unit probably needs two air conditioners because all you do is freeze out the front cabin in order to try and cool off the rest of the camper.
[/quote]
[/quote]

I just got the portable A/C yesterday and won't be able to try in the loft until our next trip at the end of May. I sure hope it works since home depot only has a 30 day return policy on A/C's. If I knew that I would have waited closer to our trip. I am hoping I can vent the A/C hose out near the zippers where the velcro is. if this unit really seams to work I might Drill a 4-4.5 inch hole below the windows and put some sort of dryer vent on the outside (if it will look decent). The A/C I bought states it has new technology that actually takes the water in and actually evaporates it so you don't have to empty the tray. I hope it works as well as it sounds. I'll have to put a report somewhere on here after our next trip. I agree, they should have installed a smaller unit on the loft roof. reasearch and development must have partying when they sat down at the design table since Many items such as the loft latch sysytem and canvas system are such a joke and could have been built more user friendly.
[/quote]

Ok, please let us know, if you would message at least myself (mhbandy) if not all the loft owners it would be appreciated. Am also really hoping I have this heat pump that "Outback Loft" has. Thanks and happy camping.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Starbuc,
Is that one of those ACs with a hose that ya plumb to the outside? I was thinking of one of them in a horsetrailer living quarters. Do ya remember how many amps it needs and how many BTUs it is ? Thank you.
While I was looking at air conditions a lady customer came in to the store and asked the sales person about air conditioners. The first thing that he said was ," how many BTUs ". The lady replied , " I want enough BTUs to cool a B U T T as big as a T U B ".


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

sunnybrook29 said:


> Starbuc,
> Is that one of those ACs with a hose that ya plumb to the outside? I was thinking of one of them in a horsetrailer living quarters. Do ya remember how many amps it needs and how many BTUs it is ? Thank you.
> While I was looking at air conditions a lady customer came in to the store and asked the sales person about air conditioners. The first thing that he said was ," how many BTUs ". The lady replied , " I want enough BTUs to cool a B U T T as big as a T U B ".


The model I bought was a Royal Sovereign ARP-9011TL. It's an 11,000 BTU and states it will cool a room up to 350sq ft. As stated earlier it says you don't have to empty the tray because it has some sort of evaporation system. We'll see how good it works. Not sure on the amps, but I plan on running a heavy duty extension cord to the power box at the campsite vs. plugging it in the camper so I don't blow a circut.


----------



## Loft love (Mar 29, 2010)

outback loft said:


> Greetings other 27L owner. I beleive you make 5 of us in here so far. I think I was the first one, and a few followed. If you have any questions about your loft, feel free to ask. I have mine just about all apart doing all sorts of mods. Such as electric heat, 120 volt lighting, A/C and heat in the loft, Solar covering the whole roof, storage rack and diamond plate box for generator, etc.
> 
> Brent


A/C and Heat in the loft? Are you re-ducting or alternate sources?
[/quote]

I never realized it until this winter but I have the 15k BTU a/c that is also the heat pump (not heat strip). I added a duct up to the loft so I will get whatever is running out of it. Most of the time it would be heat, but there have been occasions of a/c.
[/quote]

How do I tell if I have the same heat set up as you? My loft is a 09.
I would like to do the same with the heat, as well as add heat to the rear toy hauler area, living in Washington we camp when we can, some of the time its rather cold when we go.


----------

